# Mehrere Problem... (puhh, und das vom neuling im Board ;-)

## twilight

Also gut, erstmal ein nettes Hallo in die Runde schmeißen

"Hallo"

*gg*

jetzt können wir ja gleich mal zu meinen Problemen übergehen...:

1.: weder auf der Kommandozeile noch unter X geht das Euro-zeichen,

wohl aber ÄÖÜ wie man ja hier schön sieht  :Wink:  der Kernel wurde aber

mit der Default Character-Map DE mit Euro kompiliert...

2.: beim boot bekomme ich ein hübsches 

"calculating module dependencies"

failed!!

Ich kann module von Hand auch nur mit haufenweise Fehlermeldungen

nachladen, und selbst dann zeigt ein lsmod oft kein modul an oder alle

sind unused... hat einer ne Idee, was man alles braucht um 

module-support zu haben?? Ausser den einträgen im Kernel, die sind

nämlich zu 100% gesetzt...

3.: wahrscheinlich löst sich dieses Problem, sobald die Module

gescheit geladen sind... sobald ich die nvidia-treiber installiere

und die entsprechenden XF86config-Änderungen vornehme, kommt

X nicht mehr hoch und verabschiedet sich mit 2 Fehlern... der erste,

dass er keinen Screen hätte und der zweite, dass der Chipsatz

"Geforce 3" nicht i.O. wäre für den Treiber nvidia  :Sad: 

4.: KDE-Arts lässt sich nicht kompilieren, mplayer muss halt erstmal

ohne KDE-Support auskommen, ich benutze ja meist auch kein KDE,

aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem... aber da werd ich einfach mal auf nen

neues E-Build warten!

5.: Derzeit hab ich ein 1.4rc2 mit allen updates die ein emerge -u world

so anbietet, einem kleinen window-maker, mozilla, mplayer und open-

office... wie krieg ich ein update auf 1.4 final/rc3 hin wenn es soweit ist?

einfach wieder world-update und portage-update oder ist da dann mehr

zu tun (also bevor ich mich hier häuslich mache und nachher 

neuinstallieren muss...)

6.: wie kriege ich truetype-schriften in mein System und schriften-glättung 

aktiviert, das würd mich noch interessieren, falls jemand einen einfachen

Weg weiß  :Wink: 

Liebe Grüße und danke im Vorraus!!

twilight

----------

## dalu

hi, kann nur tips geben , bin selber neu

2. ich glaube das liegt am gentoo kernel, bei meiner ersten installation hatte ich das auch, habe dann bei meiner 2. installation den vanilla kernel genommen, und das problem gabs nichtmehr

3. Im bios must du einen irq für vga enablen

----------

## Arnie

zu 3.: Der Nvidia-Treiber wollte meine TNT2 auch nicht haben. Kommentiere die Chipset-Angabe aus.

----------

## Egal

zu 2: probier mal depmod auszuführen, obs dadurch besser wird ..

vielleicht hilft auch ein update-modules

----------

## twilight

Hi allesamt...

zu den Modul-Problemen: egal, ob ich gentoo oder vanilla-sourcen

oder sonstwas nehme, das Problem bleibt bestehen!

Zu den NVidia-Problemen, auf meiner alten RedHat und Mandrake

lief das ganze direkt mit den gleichen EInstellungen in der X11-Conf!

Zu der IRQ-Geschichte, es ist ja nicht so, dass das System komplett 

neu wäre... die Hardware ist mit den gleichen BIOS-EInstellungen unter

verschiedenen Systemen schon gelaufen, am BIOS liegt es definitv nicht  :Wink: 

Danke für eure Beitrage, ich hoffe trotzdem auf mehr Hilfe!!

Grüsse, twilight

----------

## cirad

zu 1)

export LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

in die Bash-Konfig eintragen. Das ist nur ein Versuch, keine Lösung. (: Ob es dann wirklich nach dem Einloggen richtig gesetzt ist, kannst du mit locale überprüfen.

Als Consolenfont solltest du sowas wie

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

in die /etc/rc.conf eintragen.

zu 2)

Hatte ich mit den gentoo-sources auch. Und auch gleich eine Absturz. Deshalb habe ich mir die Sourcen direkt von kernel.org installiert und damit hatte es sich erledigt.

zu 3)

Dann setz es richtig oder schmeiss es raus.

zu 4)

Such danach mal im Forum. Ist glaube ich ein Problem mit docbook.

zu 5)

Da wirds schon eine Anleitung geben. (:

zu 6)

Eigentlich solltest du mit der Installation von X auch sofort die MS-Core-Fonts zur Verfügung haben. Überprüfe am besten mal, ob du

FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

in deiner /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 hast (oder einen Eintrag in deinem Fontserver, falls zu einen benutzt). Mit xfontsel kannst du dir übrigens die installierten Fonts angucken.

Load    "freetype"

sollte ebenfalls geladen werden. (Section Module)

----------

## twilight

hey danke, klingt konstruktiv  :Smile: 

ich werds mal ausprobieren, sobald ich wieder zuHause bin!!

Gruss, twilight

----------

## twilight

Moin nochmal,

erstmal die Erfolgsmeldungen:

also, das mit dem Euro-Zeichen hat sich geregelt...   :Wink: 

TrueType und Schriftenglättung ebenfalls!

Compiler-errors für KDE-ARTS haben sich erledigt, dank gcc-3.2.1!

Jetzt die Negativschlagzeilen:

"calculating module dependencies --> failed" bleibt!!

Ich habe jetzt auf meinem LapTop ein gentoo draufgemacht,

2 Kollegen haben GENAU den gleichen LapTop, die gleiche

Gentoo-CD benutzt und die gleiche vorgehensweise gehabt...

bei ihnen gehts, bei mir nicht! failed to calculate module dependencies  :Sad: (

ich krieg noch die kriese!!!

Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass im neuen howto

ein paar Wichtige Änderungen drin sind, die einzige Änderung, die

ich zu meiner alten Howto (rc2) gesehen habe, besteht im Mirrorselect!

Der Punkt wurde zu zugefügt, aber der affektiert meine Module wohl

eher weniger...  :Sad: (

Hat jemand noch ne Idee woran es liegen könnte??

----------

